

How larger font size affects reading - keiferski
http://www.ereadia.com/research/How_Larger_Font_Size_Affects_Reading.pdf

======
yagibear
Essence:

"Many dyslexics have problems with 'crowding', where they're distracted by the
words surrounding the word they're trying to read," says John Stein, Professor
of Neuroscience at Oxford University and chair of the Dyslexia Research Trust.
"When reading text on a small phone, you're reducing the crowding effect"
(Hill, 2010).

